# Using vellum as stencil



## TheLastAesthetes (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know if this is the right section to post this in being this is my first post. I wanted to know if it's possible to vellum cut on a plotter as a stencil will it melt onto my screens during exposure?


----------



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't do it.
If you're going to use a plotter, just use vinyl.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Might be missing something here--if you're talking about using vellum AS a stencil, with no emulsion or exposure involved, sure. It will work OK. Something like butcher paper or a polyester sheet will work better, and not leech as much plasticiser out of your ink.


----------



## TheLastAesthetes (Jul 23, 2012)

ScreenFoo said:


> Might be missing something here--if you're talking about using vellum AS a stencil, with no emulsion or exposure involved, sure. It will work OK. Something like butcher paper or a polyester sheet will work better, and not leech as much plasticiser out of your ink.


I not trying to use the vellum alone. I coated my screens with emulsion and I would like to use the vellum to replace the film positives in the exposure process.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

It can be done with a laser printer. Some try with a inkjet but before you get enough ink on it soaks though. Extra exposure time is needed. IMO it just not worth messing with.


----------



## TheLastAesthetes (Jul 23, 2012)

I have never heard of that. The reason way I'm trying this process is because I do not own a large format printer that's capable of printing on a 13x19 film. So I'm exploring new ways of exposing a larger image. I found a few companies that will print the films but they're really expensive.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

PM me. I do this for many. Depending on location shipping is alway more then the film and printing it self. You can also get a epson 7010 retail $140. On sale sometimes $99 and office max does a trade in program if you have a old printer. I got one for $59 for a back up but sold it as the best 13" printer is the 1400/1430. I have a 1400 and a 1430 in the box as a back up.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Vellum is a pain, but it's not that hard--and it is quite a bit cheaper. Agree 100% that a laser is the way to go, unless you want to get fancy and do seps by hand with ink. 

Are inkjets unusually expensive where you are? Sean is on to something with the 7010 and some waterproof film, you really can't beat it for the money. Well, in the US, at least.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Location can be key. That's why I think its important for everyone to at least put a county in your location on your profile.


----------



## TheLastAesthetes (Jul 23, 2012)

ScreenFoo said:


> Vellum is a pain, but it's not that hard--and it is quite a bit cheaper. Agree 100% that a laser is the way to go, unless you want to get fancy and do seps by hand with ink.
> 
> Are inkjets unusually expensive where you are? Sean is on to something with the 7010 and some waterproof film, you really can't beat it for the money. Well, in the US, at least.


Films are hard to find locally. I have to order all my materials and it can get a little expensive at times. I currently have my own 13x19 films and I haven't been able to use them. I have two large format printers and both are only capable of printing on paper or HP photo material. So I need to find another way to make larger stencils without taping together films.


----------



## TheLastAesthetes (Jul 23, 2012)

sben763 said:


> Location can be key. That's why I think its important for everyone to at least put a county in your location on your profile.


Sent you a pm wanted to know if you got it? 


Lastaesthetes.bigcartel.com


----------

